# Hesitating



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

Alright, I've got a 93 Altima GXE 5spd with pushing 170,000 miles with the Original clutch,
I've been getting hesitation when accelerating I've changed all the spark pluigs and wires, ignition coil, cap and rotor. Anyone have any suggestions or has experienced this problem


----------

